# "Reading" a pedigree?



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Usually dogs from a specific kennel will have the kennel name in their registered name - it doesn't necessarily mean they're from the same litter or that they're even closely related - just that they're from the same kennel/breeder.

Hope this helps!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Karissma would be the kennel name. Some breeders use the Alphabet to recognize their litters. Like there is the "C" litter & the dogs in that litter are all named with a "C". The "D" litter named with all "D- Dalton". Some breeders go with a "theme" like music, artists, books, flowers etc.... to know whether one is related you need more pedigree info.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Plumcrazy and 3dogs are correct. Usually the kennel name prefixes the actual name. Quincy's registered name is Winnow (His breeder's kennel) Happy Go Lucky at Arreau (my kennel). Every litter Winnow produces, her kennel name will be the first word in the name.


----------

